# purebred DORIS also in West Virginia



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

I promise this is my last new thread of the day.

Doris is a gorgeous gal
Here is her link:Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Cottageville, WV | Doris

Doris is in the Jackson County Animal Shelter in Cottageville, West Virginia.

I will be reviewing rescue information for West Virginia and am hoping maybe someone on the forum already has some expertise dealing with rescues in this state.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Doris photos, etc.*

Attached are photos of Doris, who is indeed a lovely girl.

Here's what Petfinder says about her:
"Doris is a purebred Golden Retriever female who is about 3 years old. She's between 60-80 pounds and has already been spayed. She's good with other dogs and ignored the lobby cats at the shelter. She's an energetic girl and would love a place where she can run and play and fetch some sticks. Doris has lots of pretty waves in her hair and is a gorgeous girl. She'd love to have her own family instead of being one of the pets at the orphanage. Is your home right for Doris?"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues in all of the states.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Almost Heaven is a wonderful rescue in West Virginia.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Update #1*

I have emailed Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue regarding Doris, Ranger and Rebel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OrdinaryEllen*

OrdinaryEllen

Thank you for emlg. them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Reply I got from rescue:_

Doris has an application on her from an adopter, one of them is going to (Almost Heaven's) vet tomorrow, and the other isn't available yet but will be grabbed by (Almost Heaven), too._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thank you so much for your wonderful update!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Reply I got from rescue:_
> 
> Doris has an application on her from an adopter, one of them is going to (Almost Heaven's) vet tomorrow, and the other isn't available yet but will be grabbed by (Almost Heaven), too._


yay, Carol at Almost Heaven is GREAT!!!!!!
Thanks for the update


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She looks so much like my little jamie i lost to cancer in 2003, i really wish she gets a good home, too bad she can't be transported to new england.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

Mylissk wrote above that she received an email from the rescue that Doris has an adoption application on her-I'm assuming with the shelter, but it sure wouldn't hurt to ask Almost Heaven if they are taking her-adoption could fall through.

I know some rescues do adopt out, of state.

here is Almost Heaven's site.

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


----------

